# Leichenfund Kahle Wart



## discordius (22. Mai 2011)

Vermutlich haben es die meisten bereits gehört:
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/4513846_Grausiger_Leichenfund_im_Wiehengebirge.html

Ziemlich heftig wenn man sich überlegt, dass die Wege dort ja auch von uns recht stark frequentiert werden. Auch wenn die Spurensicherung natürlich alles menschenmögliche bereits unternommen hat, werde ich wohl doch etwas aufmerksamer und nachdenklicher durch das Wiehen fahren, besonders an der Kahlen Wart.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es erschreckend das das hier so passieren kann - das raubt mir die Worte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (23. Mai 2011)

Absolut finster... 

Leiche komplett verkohlt. Und das bei der Waldbrandgefahr. Unverantwortlich ...

Sorry ... im Ernst: Ich hab den Artikel so gelesen, dass die Leiche direkt westlich des Parkplatzes lag... In der Nähe der Schranke. Das total einsichtig da... kein versteckter Winkel ... 

Unglaublich


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

Ist wohl abgelegt worden, würde ich tippen. Sonst hätte das ja jemand bemerkt. Alleine der Gestank von verbrannten Körpern dürfte weit genug zuriechen sein.


----------



## Peter88 (23. Mai 2011)

:gänsehaut:

und das in unseren wald, kaum zu glauben


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Ich war übers Wochenende nicht daheim. Kann mir jemand den aktuellen Stand sagen?


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Mai 2011)

Nix Neues. Man weiß immer noch nicht, wer die Dame ist.
Ob sie wirklich aus dem Rotlichtmilieu kommt, ist wohl auch fraglich.


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2011)

Die Tote ist inzwischen identifiziert. Die Täter wurden heute festgenommen, es war ein Ex-Freund der Toten und seine neue Freundin.
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/h...fehl_gegen_zwei_Tatverdaechtige_erlassen.html


----------



## RolfK (1. Juni 2011)

Eben wurde auch ein Bericht in der aktuellen Stunde im WDR gezeigt.

Die Beweggründe zu der Tat sind echt die Härte. Wie kann ein Mensch nur auf sowas kommen.......


----------



## Vincy (6. Juni 2011)

Weitere Hintergründe zu der Mordtat:
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/buende/buende/4572299_Er_war_doch_ein_guter_Junge.html
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/buende/buende/4575901_28-jaehrige_Herforderin_wurde_erwuergt.html


----------

